# Class Theme Songs



## Nyaricus (Aug 2, 2006)

So, there was a thread like this before The Crash (checking old bookmarks to, alas, find them gone) and I figured I'd restart this fun little ditty of a thread. So, with that in mind...

Come in and present your list of D&D classes with corresponding theme song, for example here's mine 

Bard - Spieluhr (Music Box) feat Khira Li by Rammstein
Barbarian - I Want to F***ing Break it by Static X
Cleric - The Gods Made Heavy Metal by Manowar
Druid - Black Lightning by The Crown
Fighter - Counting Bodies Like Sheep to the Rythym of the Wardrums by A Perfect Circle
Paladin - Now You've Got Something to Die For by Lamb of God
Monk - Ten Thousand Fists by Disturbed
Ranger - Feuer Frei! (Fire at Will!) by Rammstein
Rogue - Killers are Quiet by Slipknot
Sorcerer - Ka-boom Ka-boom by Marilyn Manson 
Wizard - Rusted Embrace by Killswitch Engage

Honurable, non-core mentionables:
Archivist - Blood of the Scribe by Lamb of God
Dread Necromancer - Back from the Grave by The Crown
Warlock - Hellion by Children of Bodom


----------



## IcyCool (Aug 2, 2006)

Necromancer/Dread Necromancer - Move your dead bones

Reanimate your feet!


----------



## Kurashu (Aug 3, 2006)

I dunno about Spieluhr for the bard. It's not about a musicbox, it's about a guy buried alive with a musicbox (if I remember correctly, I'll have to check). However, I The Gods Made Heavy Metal would be great for the bard, on that note Battle Hymns would be better. However, I find Manowar to very silly sometimes. Not that I don't like, just silly sometimes.

Also, I find it hard to come up with themes for classes. For a character it is much easier.

Bard: Manowar - Battle Hymns
Barbarian: Slayer - War Ensemble (I was spilt betwixt the barbarian for this song)
Cleric: Still Remains - I Can Revive Him With My Own Two Hands
Druid: Sinai Beach - Man or Animal?
Fighter: Megadeth - Killing Is My Business
Paladin: Dragonforce - Through Fire and the Flames (pretty a great anthem for any party though)
Monk: All That Remains - For Salvation
Ranger: Monty Python - The Lumberjack Song (why not?)
Rogue: Beloved - Watching the Lines Blur
Sorcerer: Kamelot - The Spell
Wizard: Demilich - And You'll Remain... (In Pieces In Nothingness)

Blackguard: The Black Dahlia Murder - Of Darkness Spawned (Or possibly The Black Incarnation, Thy Horror Cosmic (Cthulu worshipping blackguard = autowin), Hymn for the Wretched or pretty much anything by these guys are good choices as well)


----------



## Greylock (Aug 3, 2006)

My class's Theme song, as decreed by the school Principal, was "Ebony and Ivory", McCartney/Jackson. But everyone knew that our real theme song was the "Theme to Foxy Brown", by Willie Hutch. 

Go Spartans!


----------



## Nyaricus (Aug 3, 2006)

Kurashu said:
			
		

> I dunno about Spieluhr for the bard. It's not about a musicbox, it's about a guy buried alive with a musicbox (if I remember correctly, I'll have to check). However, I The Gods Made Heavy Metal would be great for the bard, on that note Battle Hymns would be better. However, I find Manowar to very silly sometimes. Not that I don't like, just silly sometimes.



The bard was a really hard one to find a song for, so that was the most appropriately named, even if for the life of me I can't remember the (translated) lyrics either...

I only have their 'Louder than Hell' album, so I'll have to take your word for it 

Manowar is a bit of a silly band though, so nothign surprizing there...


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Aug 3, 2006)

Here are so definitive Theme Songs.  Maybe not for every character, but there are some players for which these songs fit way too appropriatly:

Bard – Squeezebox by The Who (Umm, that song is about a Musical Instrument, Right?)

Barbarian – My Heart will Go On (Titanic Theme) by Celine Dion (Really, is there a better song to drive you into a murderous, death dealing frenzy?)

Cleric – Don't Fear the Reaper by Blue Oyster Cult (Cause with a High Level cleric, Raise dead is only a Finger Motion Away, wait, that's Paul Simon)

Druid – Purple Haze by Jimmy Hendrix (What other use is there for Craft Herbalism?)

Fighter – Ballroom Blitz by Blue Oyster Cult (Ya take his low Cha, Int, 2 Skill Point butt to a fancy ball in gratitude for saving the kingdom, and inevitably he somehow starts a brawl).

Paladin – Goody Goody by Adam Ant (What else could a Paladin be?)

Monk – Kung-Fu Fighting by Carl Douglas (Pac-Man Fever, Disco, Platforms, Shag Carpet, why do my parents keep telling me drugs weren't as prevalent then?  The evidence is overwhelming.  For exhibit A I give you my dad & his powder blue leisure suit).

Ranger – Country Boy can Survive by Bocephus (that's Hank Jr. to you city folk).

Rogue – Three Steps by Lynyrd Skynyrd (Running away is what Rogues' do best). 

Sorcerer – 1812 Overture (If the song requires an Artillery Section, then you've got a match).

Wizard – Great Balls of Fire by Jerry Lee Lewis (Ego Matches, Attitude Matches, Preference in relationships may not).

Honorable Mention

Assassin- Folsom City Blues by Johnny Cash (“Killed a man to watch him die”, that's pretty much an Assassin right there.  Oh.  Wait, that may describe 98% of all adventurers).

Pale Master- Sweet Transvestite by Dr. Frank-N-Furter (if I have to explain it, you are not a true gamer).


----------



## loki44 (Aug 3, 2006)

How about an all Led Zeppelin theme song list?

Bard – "The Song Remains the Same"

Barbarian – "No Quarter" or "Trampled Underfoot"

Cleric – "Stairway to Heaven" 

Druid – "The Rain Song"

Fighter – "Battle of Evermore"

Paladin – "Achilles Last Stand"

Monk – "Houses of the Holy"

Ranger – "Ramble On" or "Over the Hills and Far Away" or "Travelling Riverside Blues"

Rogue – "Black Dog" or "Gallows Pole" or "Night Flight" 

Sorcerer – "Dazed and Confused" (okay, this one's a stretch)

Wizard – "What is and What Never Should Be" (another stretch)

Honorable Mention:

Assassin- "Your Time Is Gonna Come" or "For Your Life"

"Misty Mountain Hop" gets special mention just cuz.


----------



## dragonhead (Aug 10, 2006)

clairic- "stairway to heaven"-lynirad skynirad
Socesserer/wizard- "manhatten project"-rush
bard- "this is the song that neverends"-lamb chop (after hours of listening to that at school and my kids, i really starts to inspire you. because it keeps going.)
Barbarian- "its a dead mans party"-bongo bongo


----------



## Kurashu (Aug 10, 2006)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> The bard was a really hard one to find a song for, so that was the most appropriately named, even if for the life of me I can't remember the (translated) lyrics either...
> 
> I only have their 'Louder than Hell' album, so I'll have to take your word for it
> 
> Manowar is a bit of a silly band though, so nothign surprizing there...




They can be. Most of what I've heard from them makes me chuckle at least. My history loves Manowar though, along with a few other bands a friend and I introduced him to.

I prefer Kamelot and Symphony X for my power metal fixes.



> A small human only pretends to die
> he wanted to be completely alone
> the small heart stood still for hours
> so they decided it was dead
> ...




Make of it what you want. I think it's about a recluse (the "child") who fakes his death to get away from the world, but then actually dies in the graveyard after he's buried there with a music box in his hand. 

When Till isn't trying to be highly preverse (which is probably 90% of the time), his songs are extremely good. Alter Mann and Klavier are also good examples of this.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 11, 2006)

loki44 said:
			
		

> How about an all Led Zeppelin theme song list?
> 
> Bard – "The Song Remains the Same"
> 
> ...




I can't believe that you didn't choose "Immigrant Song" for the Barbarian.


----------



## HeavenShallBurn (Aug 11, 2006)

Barbarian – "Break Stuff" or "Bullet with a Name" "To The Pain" "The Wreckoning" 

Cleric – "Redemption" or "Meant to Live"

Druid – "Brother Wolf, Sister Moon" "Be My Druidess" "Green Man"

Fighter – "March of Cambreadth"

Paladin – "Mansions of the Lord" or "The Few Upright"

Ranger – "Ramble On" or "Over the Hills and Far Away" or "Travelling Riverside Blues" can't top these they're just classic


----------



## Ferret (Aug 11, 2006)

Nyaricus said:
			
		

> So, there was a thread like this before The Crash (checking old bookmarks to, alas, find them gone) and I figured I'd restart this fun little ditty of a thread. So, with that in mind...
> 
> Come in and present your list of D&D classes with corresponding theme song, for example here's mine
> 
> ...




I've not heard any of those songs, but I like the choice in artists.  

I haven't got any ideas to add though...


----------



## Nyaricus (Aug 14, 2006)

Ferret said:
			
		

> I've not heard any of those songs, but I like the choice in artists.



Oh man, you are missing out.... 

metalheads, unite!


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Aug 15, 2006)

Assassin - "Can't Stop Killing You" by Kirsty MacColl



> When you're out there in the dark I'll come rushing through your brain
> When you wake up in the morning I'll be coursing through your veins
> When you're swimming in the water I'm the hand that drags you under
> I'm the lightning that strikes you just before you hear the thunder
> I can't stop killing you


----------



## Kurashu (Aug 15, 2006)

I submit Necrophagist's Stabwound for the Soulknife. It's a nice fit. Plus it's awesome. I know if I ever play one it'll be my theme.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Aug 28, 2006)

I believe you've all missed the boat on the bard because you're trying to stay in the "metal" mindset - keeping that in mind I'm going a little out of the box here.

Bard - "(I Am) The Entertainer" ~ Billy Joel
Rogue - "Who's Behind The Door" ~ Zebra
Barbarian - "Stanger In A Strange Land" ~ Iron Maiden
Ranger - "Thank God I'm A Country Boy" ~ John Denver
Fighter - "Battlecry" ~ Triumph
Paladin - "Fight The Good Fight" ~ Triumph
Cleric - "See Me, Touch Me, Feel Me" ~ The Who
Druid - "The Trees" ~ Rush
Necromancer - "Dead Man's Party" ~ Oingo Boingo or "Pet Semetary(Actually spelled that way)" ~ The Ramones
Wizard - "Abracadabra" ~ Steve Miller  
Sorcerer - "Magic Wand" ~ Rush

And let's not forget the races:
Elves - "Rivendell" ~ Rush
Dwarves - "Stand Tall" ~ The Killer Dwarves
Halflings - "Days of Wine and Roses" ~ Dean Martin
Half-Orc - "Eyes Of A Stranger" ~ Queensryche or "Anti-Social" ~ Anthrax
Half-Elf - "Alone Again" ~ Dokken
Doppleganger - "10,000 Lovers (In One)" ~ TNT
Gnomes - "Follow Your Heart" ~ Triumph or "Freewill" ~ Rush
Humans - "I've Been Everywhere" ~ Hank Snow/Johnny Cash/The Statler Brothers
Goblins - "Eat The Rich" ~ Motorhead


----------



## Kurashu (Aug 28, 2006)

It's probably because that's mostly what Nyaricus (I'm assuming) and I listen to.


I'm just saying.


----------



## Fishbone (Aug 29, 2006)

Paladin: I Am the Law, Holy War
Sorcerer: Five Magicks
Barbarian: Certifiable, Homicidal Rant, Berzerk (Suicidal Tendencies, not Olaf!  )


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Aug 29, 2006)

Wizard: "Always the first to die"


----------



## Nyaricus (Aug 29, 2006)

Thunderfoot said:
			
		

> I believe you've all missed the boat on the bard because you're trying to stay in the "metal" mindset - keeping that in mind I'm going a little out of the *box* here.



You mean the Spieluhr, right 

*Kurashu*, check my .sig for my music videos page - you might like


----------



## Wild Gazebo (Aug 29, 2006)

Bard:  Shaft, Issac Hayes

Barbarian:  Run to the Hills, Iron Maiden

Wizard:  Wizard, Black Sabbath

Fighter:  Creeping death, Metallica

Druid:  Dreaming Tree, Dave Matthews

Rogue:  The Pink Panther Theme song...sorry, had to be done


----------



## Jesus_marley (Aug 31, 2006)

Bard - Mr. Tambourine Man

Paladin - Battle Hymn of the Republic

Cleric - Bring Me to Life

Rogue - Axel F


----------



## freebfrost (Aug 31, 2006)

Two quick ones of the top of my head:

Druid: "Of Wolf and Man" - Metallica
Fighter: "Sun and Steel" - Iron Maiden


----------



## Mycanid (Aug 31, 2006)

And here I thought you were talking about school related theme songs!

Edit: btw Nyaricus, sorry for the OT thought, but have you gotten around to the character write up we were tossing around elsewhere? I could have missed your post if you did in fact post the link!


----------



## Nyaricus (Sep 1, 2006)

Shizen! No, I haven't, and actually completely forgot to... I've been busy this week (got my hair dyed the other day) and getting ready for school...

Lemme go and do some of that right now!  I'll prolly just post a link in here, anyways...


----------



## Mycanid (Sep 1, 2006)

Hooray! Thanks Nyaricus!

That Galeb Duhr was taking too long to make his next move on the go board anyway. I also learned that fungi are more impatient than earth based creatures ... guess its because we grow a little faster. Hmm.


----------



## Nyaricus (Sep 3, 2006)

Okay, here's Cora Tealeaf, out halfling rogue. I will get at these as I can, but I feel bad for not getting to this till now, so ther you are; just wait for the next 3 

A note on the stat blocks: I used the following numbers as base stats for all the characters: 10, 11, 12, 13, 14 and 15; the Dodge feat gives a +1 dodge bonuc to AC, Charisma, rather than Wisdom, goes to Will saves; and I use a different speed system. I also use Weapon Group Profs; specifically my version found through my .sig 

[sblock]
Cora Tealeaf
Halfling Rogue 3
NG Small Humanoid
*Initiative* +3  *Senses* Listen +5, Spot +3
*Languages* Common, Halfling, Elven
-
*AC* 19 (+4 MW Chainshirt, +3 Dex, +1 Dodge, +1 Size), touch 15, flat-footed 16
*hp* 15 (3d6+3, averaged)
*Resist* Evasion, Trap Sense +1
*Fort* +3, *Ref* +7, *Will* +2 (+4 versus _fear_ effects)
-
*Speed* 30 ft. (6 squares)
*Melee* MW Rapier +7 (1d4+1, 18-20/x3) or MW Dagger +7 (1d3+1, 19-20/x2)
*Ranged* MW Javelin +7 (1d6+1, 20/x2, 30 ft range [6 squares])
*Base Attack* +2; *Grapple* -3
*Attack Options* +2d6 Sneak Attack, Weapon Finesse
-
*Abilities* Str 13, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 11
*SQ* Trapfinding
*Feats* Weapon Finesse, Dodge, Weapon Group (Basic Weapons, Light Blades and Throwing Weapons), Armour Prof (light)
*Skills* Balance +6, BLuff +6, Climb +6, Diplomacy +3, Disable Device +4, Hide +9, Jump +2, Know: local +4, Listen+5, Move Silently +11, Open Lock +4, Search +4, Sense Motive +3, Spot +3, Use Rope +3
*Possessions* MW Rapier, 2 MW Dagger, 2 MW Javelin, standard adventurer's gear, 2 _Cure Light Wounds_ potions, 150 GP.
[/sblock]


----------



## Mycanid (Sep 4, 2006)

Nyaricus - Okay ... EXCELLENT ... one down (Cora Tealeaf, that is) ... four to go!

While on the theme of the thread, here are a bunch of songs probably a little less familiar to my fellow enworlders:

Barbarian - Donald McGillavry by Silly Wizard (note: Run to the Hills by Iron Maiden strikes me as something the barbarian would be singing himself while attacking his foes, targets, whatever.

Bard - How Can I Keep from Singing? (by anyone - Enya will do) and Tramps and Hawkers by the Battlefield Band.

Cleric - Invisible Sun by the Police.

Druid - The Hare Song by Maddy Prior and The Deer Song ( a traditional instrumental piece from Japan played on a Shakhuhachi flute).

Fighter - Wee Michael's March by the Battlefield Band again.

Monk - In the Chess Court (a piece from the soundtrack of the recent movie Hero when Sky and the main character of the movie were fighting in their mind - it was a piece played on the lap held string instrument that broke during the mental combat just as Sky was "defeated".)

Paladin - this was actually one of the hardests ones for me. The only thing that came to mind was The Glory of Love by Peter Cetera! Phooey....

Ranger - I will find you by Clannad (a highly abbreviated version of this was actually used in the movie Last of the Mohicans) and Cití Na gCumann by Altan (although I am not sure why I make the connection with this one).

Rogue - I'm a rambler, I'm a gambler (Gordon Bok's version of this) and Farewell to the Gold (an old folk song about depleted mines).

Sorceror/Wizard - I lumped these together ... there is an amazing instrumental piece by The Chieftains on one of their albums that includs a digiri doo at the end of the piece. It is very "atmospheric", exotic, almost "eastern" and always reminded me of the arcane arts somehow

-----

As an addendum, some racial additions:

Elf - The Memory of Trees by Enya

Dwarf - the singing of Tolkien's poem from the Hoobit in the animated Rankin Bass film from the late 70's has always stuck in my mind as "standard dwarf fare" to this day.

Halfling - The Greatest Adventure by Glen Yarborough

Gnome - "The Mountain" ... this is a very thought-provoking instrumental piece played on a two stringed guitar from the area of Khazakstan which compares life to the ascent and descent of a mountain. It is amazing how many notes an accomplished player is able to get out of an instrument with only two strings!


----------

